# Network issues with Whole Home Setup and Cinema Plus



## huskysox (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi,

Long time lurker and I have searched a bit for a solution, but haven't found my exact problem/solution.

I just had the Whole Home DVR setup today and ever since, my HOME network has been going up and down - never up for more then 10-15 mins. I was working from home the whole morning without issues until I connected the wired cinema connection kit and after that all bets are off and work went out the window . I hope I am giving enough information.

My Setup:
HR24-200 with Cinema connect Kit (brand new)
HR20 -100 (was currently in house)
HR24-100 (brand new)

Router: CISCO LinkSys WRT 110
DSL ELITE Internet service

First thing I did was try to reserve Ips for the DTV receivers. My Router has a DHCP range from 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.0.49. For each of the DTV receivers, I have reserved DHCP IPs of 192.168.0.145,146,147 - reset DTV receivers - no luck.

I then to power everything down - modem, router, power SWM (I think it is called that), Cinema KIT, and then each receiver. Then powered them back up in same order, one at a time and verified things worked at each step. It worked for 5-15 mins and then nothing.

I don't think I have to many things connected - in total 3 wireless connections (active), 1 xbox( not currently turned on), and DTV.

I unplug the wired Directv connection and things go back to normal.

Any ideas or things I might try?


Thanks,


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you gone into each DVR and set their IP Addresses up (in the Advanced Menu) according to what you reserved them to be in your Linksys Router?

How did you assign each DVR it's Static IP Address?

Have you rebooted your router?


----------



## huskysox (Aug 19, 2006)

On each DTV receiver, when I go to advanced network settings the expected IP seems to already be entered as specified by the reservation on the router. 

On the Linksys router, I can reserver IPs via MAC addresses:

Client Name Assign this IP To This MAC Address MAC Address 
DIRECTV-HR24-AB012495 192.168.0. 80:C6:AB:01:24:95 
DIRECTV-HR20-9BF56D7A 192.168.0. 00:18:9B:F5:6D:7A 
DIRECTV-HR24-6B79A047 192.168.0. 00:16:6B:79:A0:47 

I have unplugged my router a few times now.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Forget DHCP reservation on the router and MAC reservation as well. Go into the Advanced Network Settings on each receiver and enter in an IP address that is outside of the DHCP range of your router. This will set you up with true static IP addresses. Once they are all set up and connecting to the Internet, reboot your router.

- Merg


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

huskysox said:


> First thing I did was try to reserve Ips for the DTV receivers. My Router has a DHCP range from 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.0.49. For each of the DTV receivers, I have reserved DHCP IPs of 192.168.0.145,146,147 - reset DTV receivers - no luck.


If you use reserved IPs, they must be inside the DHCP range. IPs outside of the DHCP range must be set as static (in the receiver advanced network setup). Either method _should_ work equally well, but stuff happens.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have recently set two receivers @ .11 and .12, which I've never seen my lapttops nor wireless printer grab. Is there anything to watch out for? 

Also, on rare occasion, my router's web page will show a receiver ID, such as HR24-xxx, where xxx is not 500 or 100, etc, but something like 783. Any meaning to this? Why might details be listed only sporadically?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I have recently set two receivers @ .11 and .12, which I've never seen my lapttops nor wireless printer grab. Is there anything to watch out for?
> 
> Also, on rare occasion, my router's web page will show a receiver ID, such as HR24-xxx, where xxx is not 500 or 100, etc, but something like 783. Any meaning to this? Why might details be listed only sporadically?


If those IP addresses are being set on the receiver and are within the DHCP range of your router, you are asking for trouble. Either change the IP address on your receiver or change the DHCP range on your router.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Merg said:


> If those IP addresses are being set on the receiver and are within the DHCP range of your router, you are asking for trouble. Either change the IP address on your receiver or change the DHCP range on your router.
> 
> - Merg


It'd really help me understand the set up better if you described why it's a danger. Neither of those (.11 and .12) have ever been randomly assigned, so it would seem that the chance of two devices being assigned the same number would be lessened.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> It'd really help me understand the set up better if you described why it's a danger. Neither of those (.11 and .12) have ever been randomly assigned, so it would seem that the chance of two devices being assigned the same number would be lessened.


Perhaps "danger" isn't the best choice.
"The problem is" DHCP leases.
Changing to an IP outside of the DHCP range means the IP address becomes a fix IP that doesn't have a lease timeout.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you Run an System Test On any of your HDDVR'S? If So Did you get any error codes? 

Menu-Setup-System test

You may wish to run this test from each receiver as well.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Perhaps "danger" isn't the best choice.
> "The problem is" DHCP leases.
> Changing to an IP outside of the DHCP range means the IP address becomes a fix IP that doesn't have a lease timeout.


Aaah.... [possibly some light shining through....] Then would it be accurate to say that I've improved my set up by assigning IP numbers that are within the DHCP range, but outside of the lower numbers that get used by random assignation? But that I'd be better off still by assigning a number outside its range, as there'd be no possibility of a duplication then?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

WestDC said:


> Have you Run an System Test On any of your HDDVR'S? If So Did you get any error codes?
> 
> Menu-Setup-System test
> 
> You may wish to run this test from each receiver as well.


Yes, thanks, all checks out in that regard, and with my ultimate test which is the nice web based controller at http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Aaah.... [possibly some light shining through....] Then would it be accurate to say that I've improved my set up by assigning IP numbers that are within the DHCP range, but outside of the lower numbers that get used by random assignation? But that I'd be better off still by assigning a number outside its range, as there'd be no possibility of a duplication then?


Duplication isn't the issue. It's more like "the rights of an IP" get refreshed, but these aren't being told to everyone else on your network.
With a fixed/static IP, everyone else "learns the rights" once and since they don't change, everyone remembers them and this works better.
I'm sure there is a better way to explain this, but hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Duplication isn't the issue. It's more like "the rights of an IP" get refreshed, but these aren't being told to everyone else on your network.
> With a fixed/static IP, everyone else "learns the rights" once and since they don't change, everyone remembers them and this works better.
> I'm sure there is a better way to explain this, but hope this makes sense to you.


Your explanation is great but just let me add what Merg has already stated that with a True Static IP Address outside of the DHCP Assignable Range then it Never gets it's Lease Renewed as it is designed to stay constant.

However, the IP Addresses that are assigned an IP Address in the Reserved DHCP List actually get Renewed but just back to their original IP Address which could cause a connectivity problem which will not be the case with a Ture Static IP Address because it Never Gets it's Lease Renewed after it Initial Assignment.


----------



## huskysox (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi,

Finally back from work. I did the following this morning:

1. on my router, set DHCP reservation to be from 192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.140
2. I thought I set each receiver to 192.168.0.145 - 147 ips in advanced settings
3. However, when I got home, my IPs were no longer set on EACH DTV - they were back to being within the DHCP IP range (specifically, 192.168.0.100-102) and my network was going up and down -(funny story, but my wireless printer caused the computer to ding everytime it loses/gets connected - was going up and down all night - will be disabling that setting tonight/rembering to turn volume off)

I have just reset them to 192.168.0.145-147 and all tested out successfully in connecting to the internet..

I had to do the settings twice as it looked like the first time i was updated them they couldn't connect.

I will ping back if I get dropped again -I just wanted to give an update that I am trying the suggestions.
Thanks for them all.

Tom


----------



## huskysox (Aug 19, 2006)

Well - that didn't last long.

I was online for about 30 mins before my internet connection got dropped. All of the DTV receivers still have the proper IPs. Again, I am about 99.9% positive all of this occurred after plugging the network in to the DTV receiver.

Anything else I should try?

I am going to power down the router and see what that does.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Guess something to do is to remove the connection to the router.
Verify that your network is stable and leave the receivers own their own "network".
Some have found other devices on their network that would give fits to it when the receivers were connected, but this would take some time to see what else wasn't playing nice [with the receivers].


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Aaah.... [possibly some light shining through....] Then would it be accurate to say that I've improved my set up by assigning IP numbers that are within the DHCP range, but outside of the lower numbers that get used by random assignation? But that I'd be better off still by assigning a number outside its range, as there'd be no possibility of a duplication then?


Correct. To clarify what I was trying to point out... If you set your receivers to have a static IP address and that address is within the DHCP range, it can cause you problems. The reason is that the DHCP server on the router does not know that IP address is being used. So, if you connect a device that uses DHCP, the DHCP server can _possibly_ assign that IP address that you set up for another device. That is how bad things can happen on your network.

- Merg


----------



## huskysox (Aug 19, 2006)

Without a doubt, my problems immediately occur when connecting my DTV receiver to my router. My main pc (VISTA Ultimate) I work from is Wirelessly connected to the router and everytime,within 15 mins of connecting DirecTV H24 Receiver to the router, I lose Internet Access and sometimes lose the entire network (when DTV not connected, I was able to work all afternoon in a Citrix session to my office). 

I have tried to add a Static IP to my Desktop (with wireless) with no luck.

Can it be the router? That doesn't make sense, but I am grasping at straws here - anyone have suggestions on a decent wired/wireless router? This router is a Linksys WRT110 which when purchased was pretty cheap at Staples (it was an emergency purchase  ) Any thing else?

All the DTV receivers still have the static IP listed.

Again, thanks for the info/help/suggestions,

Tom


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I am pretty new with Whole House, DECA and so forth. Are you DECA'd or via ethernet? If the former, I don't think you want router-> HR24. The ethernet wire goes into the Cinema kit. 

I've actually just come home with a new WiFi router- got the Netgear N600, haven't installed it yet, but I have had somewhat erratic behavior with my previous router, and it's time for an upgrade as well.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd think almost anyone else here could give you better advice/help, as networking isn't my strong suit.
With this said, I've got no problems what so ever using my 2Wire DSL router.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CFUQ8wIwAA#

I know you've said this only started happening with the DirecTV network connected, but:


this isn't normal, or we'd all have read about this here before
the closest I have read about something like this was due to a phone, I think, being also plugged into the network. Unplugging the phone stopped this problem. I guess the phone and the DirecTV network didn't play well together.


----------



## huskysox (Aug 19, 2006)

I totally hear what you are saying in regards most everyone have no issues but I am very sure that connecting to the DECA device exposes an issue- there has to be conflict or some sort in my enviornment that I just haven't found yet.. I have found a few things that sound very similar to my issue but obviously it doesn't mean it is the same -even worse is there isn't a eureka moment in either thread of a solution

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10825447

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10831670&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002

I do have the cinema connection kit between my router and the DTV receiver (I probably did leave that out). I also don't have any IP phone plugged into my network.

I may try a different router as I am very good with software, networks not so much and it just doesn't seem to be anything for me to fix.

Tom


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

huskysox said:


> I totally hear what you are saying in regards most everyone have no issues but I am very sure that connecting to the DECA device exposes an issue- there has to be conflict or some sort in my enviornment that I just haven't found yet.. I have found a few things that sound very similar to my issue but obviously it doesn't mean it is the same -even worse is there isn't a eureka moment in either thread of a solution
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10825447
> 
> ...


Here's a "wildcard" I'd like to throw out and see what kind of feedback it gets:

What if you change the receivers' subnet? This "I think" will separate your network into "your network" and the receiver's network, but still have internet access.
Here's what mine shows:
IP 192.168.1.75
subnet 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.254
DNS 192.168.1.254

If I left everything the same but changed the subnet to 255.255.0.0
This would separate it from all my PCs, etc. but still have internet, so I'd lose media sharing from my PC and DirecTV2PC going the other way, but it might keep your network/internet up and running.
"I don't know" :shrug:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would ask The Merg as he knows more about Networking than I care to remember.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

huskysox said:


> I do have the cinema connection kit between my router and the DTV receiver (I probably did leave that out). I also don't have any IP phone plugged into my network.
> Tom


It may be the way you have plugged your CCK into your system as you need to plug your CCK directly into your Router which you may have done as each device needs it's DECA along with the Broadband DECA that plugs into your Router.

You don't need a Phone plugged in anymore if you are Internet Connected.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"richierich" said:


> I would ask The Merg as he knows more about Networking than I care to remember.


What VOS recommended is a good idea and should work. If there is an issue with the receivers interfering with the network, this might isolate the issue.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Changing the subnet from 255.255.255.0 to 255.255.0.0 doesn't isolate anything, it makes your network bigger. 

with the 255.255.255.0 you can only have 256 hosts. 
with the 255.255.0.0 you can have 65534 hosts. 

If you want to split a class C (255.255.255.0) network into two subnets you would change the netmask to 255.255.255.128

you could then have two networks: 
192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.127
and
192.168.1.128 to 192.168.1.255

Remember you can't use the first and last IP of a subnet. 

If you want any devices on the subnets to talk to the other subnet you are going to need some sort of routing setup between the subnets. 


In a home environment there is almost no REASON to be setting up subnets and routing between them unless you just want play around.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

If this were me doing this: 

I would setup my home network without any DVR

make sure everything is working perfectly with your home network.

Reset a DVR back to the default network settings

Plug in 1 DVR into the home network.

make sure you can ping the DVR from a computer on the network and see if DTV2PC application works. You can also try some on demand stuff. 

Once that single DVR is working do the exact same thing for each remaining DVR making sure that the other DVR's are working during each step. 

From personal experience it sound like there is some sort of wireless interfenece that is messing with your connection from your computer to the router. Try changing the wireless channel that the router is using. It could also be a bad radio in either your computer or the router.

You shouldn't need to complicate matters by assigning static IP's or anything else, just let the DHCP in your router take care of everything. Having a DHCP lease renew isn't going to cause any connections to drop, the lease renew itself well before it expires, and even if it does expire it will still work unless the DHCP server gives out that address to a new device, which is unlikely in your little home environment unless you introduce a new device to the network.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> You shouldn't need to complicate matters by assigning static IP's or anything else, just let the DHCP in your router take care of everything. Having a DHCP lease renew isn't going to cause any connections to drop, the lease renew itself well before it expires, and even if it does expire it will still work unless the DHCP server gives out that address to a new device, which is unlikely in your little home environment unless you introduce a new device to the network.


While I agree with "you shouldn't need to..."
The fact is that with some home networks & routers, MRV will stop working and this does seem to be directly related to the DHCP lease. IPs don't seem to change, yet receivers drop off the playlist, or stop updating new recordings to the playlist.
This is NOT the internet problem of the thread starter.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> While I agree with "you shouldn't need to..."
> The fact is that with some home networks & routers, MRV will stop working and this does seem to be directly related to the DHCP lease. IPs don't seem to change, yet receivers drop off the playlist, or stop updating new recordings to the playlist.
> This is NOT the internet problem of the thread starter.


I doubt its a DHCP problem unless DTV's TCP/IP stack programming is majorly flawed. There is no way the rest of the network has any clue to where a client got an IP address or if it is static of dynamic.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> I doubt...


Then it will be hard for me to convince you of what testing has proven.
You'll simply have to wait until you've seen this yourself.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Then it will be hard for me to convince you of what testing has proven.
> You'll simply have to wait until you've seen this yourself.


I would love to see this myself and throw a packet sniffer/tap on it to see what is really going on.

Maybe if it snows this weekend i'll try and break my setup at home with 5 minutes lease expiration's on my DHCP server.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> I would love to see this myself and throw a packet sniffer/tap on it to see what is really going on.
> 
> Maybe if it snows this weekend i'll try and break my setup at home with 5 minutes lease expiration's on my DHCP server.


I'd say there are just a few of us that would love to know what you find.
If "Murphy" has anything to do with this, the problem won't show its ugly face on your network. It does seem to be router related, but the number of wireless devices also seem to affect this too.

While I can't go into all the details, I've had my 2Wire be "rock solid", and completely out to lunch.
I also know of someone with the same 2Wire and setup [as mine being rock solid] and had more wireless devices, who couldn't get anything to stabilize until he added an old router for just the DirecTV network and connected this to the rest of his home network.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd say there are just a few of us that would love to know what you find.
> If "Murphy" has anything to do with this, the problem won't show its ugly face on your network. It does seem to be router related, but the number of wireless devices also seem to affect this too.
> 
> While I can't go into all the details, I've had my 2Wire be "rock solid", and completely out to lunch.
> I also know of someone with the same 2Wire and setup [as mine being rock solid] and had more wireless devices, who couldn't get anything to stabilize until he added an old router for just the DirecTV network and connected this to the rest of his home network.


Like I said, if I have some free time this weekend i'll do my best to break the system. I have a couple different access points (routers) here at work that we used for testing I can try. I think I got a Dlink, Netgear, buffalo, linksys and one or two others I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> Like I said, if I have some free time this weekend i'll do my best to break the system. I have a couple different access points (routers) here at work that we used for testing I can try. I think I got a Dlink, Netgear, buffalo, linksys and one or two others I can't remember off the top of my head.


The "tidbit" I can add is when my 2Wire was out to lunch, static IPs outside of the router's DHCP pool worked.
I'd played with many things and watched/characterized the failing in steps of MRV.
I'm now back to all default settings [DHCP] on all receivers & the router and everything is working fine.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've just installed a new WiFi router, a Netgear N600 (WNDR3400), and have assigned my three receivers with the number of its model, ie. .20, .24 and so on. So far, never a slip. My theory is based on the fact that my previous Netgear never assigned a number over .11. I'll report when/if/as it goes down. 

Question: Is one way hardware gets tripped up caused by stuff (laptops mainly) going on and off the network, and then one comes on but still uses the IP which has just been assigned to, say, another piece of hardware? 

Question: My HR24-500 shows up in my Attached Devices listing as "DIRECTV-HR24-78496BE6" the numbers after 24 representing the partial MAC address. No other receiver shows even a name, but have from time to time in the past! What governs this?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> I doubt its a DHCP problem unless *DTV's TCP/IP stack programming is majorly flawed*. There is no way the rest of the network has any clue to where a client got an IP address or if it is static of dynamic.


I think you may have touched on something there.

I had switched to static IPs which cleaned things up for a while and then one of the DVRs dropped off my network. Switching it to DHCP brought it back 

I currently use DHCP with IP address reservations for most of the devices on my network and haven't had any issues in over a year, but others obviously still have problems.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> What VOS recommended is a good idea and should work. If there is an issue with the receivers interfering with the network, this might isolate the issue.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk





ffemtreed said:


> Changing the subnet from 255.255.255.0 to 255.255.0.0 doesn't isolate anything, it makes your network bigger.
> 
> with the 255.255.255.0 you can only have 256 hosts.
> with the 255.255.0.0 you can have 65534 hosts.
> ...


That was my bad... After I posted my post, I reread what VOS had posted, but was not able to correct my post before now.

Correct. In order to isolate your receivers from the rest of your network, you need to use a subnet of 255.255.255.128. You would then pick static IP addresses for the receivers in the high or low end. Your *router* would then have its DHCP pool set up for the opposite end that the receivers are on. This will allow any devices that are connecting to your home network to easily obtain an IP address and not conflict with your receivers.

While this is not a true isolation of the receivers as they are still accessing the same router as the rest of the network devices, it should prevent any issues that are being caused to network devices due to the receivers being on the network.

- Merg

*Edit: Corrected bold text above*


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Question: Is one way hardware gets tripped up caused by stuff (laptops mainly) going on and off the network, and then one comes on but still uses the IP which has just been assigned to, say, another piece of hardware?


It shouldn't. When Laptop1 disconnects from the network, its lease still stays active for the time that the lease is set for. If Laptop1 reconnects before the lease has expired, it will pick up its lease again. So, if Laptop2 connects and the lease for Laptop1 has not expired, it will not use that IP address.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> That was my bad... After I posted my post, I reread what VOS had posted, but was not able to correct my post before now.
> 
> - Merg





> I'd think almost anyone else here could give you better advice/help, as networking isn't my strong suit.


"SEE!" :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "SEE!" :lol:


:lol:

- Merg


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

The Merg said:


> While this is not a true isolation of the receivers as they are still accessing the same router as the rest of the network devices, it should prevent any issues that are being caused to network devices due to the receivers being on the network.
> 
> - Merg


Its actually a lot more complicated than that.

You can't just hook a cable from both networks into the switch and share the internet connection with both of those subnets.

In order for traffic to get out of the local network (subnet) you need to set a gateway. that gateway address MUST reside on the local network (subnet). Ideally you would use 1 router/ layer 3 switch with VLANS setup and disable routing between the vlans. Not sure most home routers can do that, at least not without a firmware hack (upgrade).


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd say there are just a few of us that would love to know what you find.
> If "Murphy" has anything to do with this, the problem won't show its ugly face on your network. It does seem to be router related, but the number of wireless devices also seem to affect this too.
> 
> While I can't go into all the details, I've had my 2Wire be "rock solid", and completely out to lunch.
> I also know of someone with the same 2Wire and setup [as mine being rock solid] and had more wireless devices, who couldn't get anything to stabilize until he added an old router for just the DirecTV network and connected this to the rest of his home network.


Hey VOS, just wanted to let you know that I have been running my setup connected through the second dedicated "old router" for about three months and it has been 100% flawless.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Just reread some of the posts and wanted to add that after fighting with issues for months. This solution consisted of taking a spare $10.00 router plugging it into my main 2wire router/modem and going into each one of my five DVR's and assigning a static IP address. I feel very confident in saying if I can do this, anyone can.


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I've just installed a new WiFi router, a Netgear N600 (WNDR3400), and have assigned my three receivers with the number of its model, ie. .20, .24 and so on. So far, never a slip. My theory is based on the fact that my previous Netgear never assigned a number over .11. I'll report when/if/as it goes down.


If you go to your routers homepage -- probably 192.168.1.1 you can enter the router setup and if you lselect the lan set up page uder the advanced section it will show you the range of addresses your router uses for DHCP. That being said, you can manually set it to the range 192.168.2 - 192.168.1.19.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

poppagene said:


> If you go to your routers homepage -- probably 192.168.1.1 you can enter the router setup and if you lselect the lan set up page uder the advanced section it will show you the range of addresses your router uses for DHCP. That being said, you can manually set it to the range 192.168.2 - 192.168.1.19.


Yes, thanks, and I will do that IF my current setup flops about. So far, so good. Is there some reason my current approach is likely to fail?

Any idea why one device out of the three receivers shows its ID and two do not?


----------



## huskysox (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for the late reply, but i had some other things going on. I tried some other trouble-shooting by only having DTV on network, adding computers one by one etc, but I was still getting inconsistent results.

Today, i finally was able to borrow another router with DD-WRT installed on it and I proud to say that i have been running error free since I have set it up. I can't seem to get wirless security running yet, but everything is plugging along with downloads everywhere.

It must be related somewhat to the router I am using - thanks everyone for the assistance and patience.

Tom


----------

